# Please help find this red point Siamese



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have just seen this advert, it makes me feel so sad for the Breeder, he is such a lovely boy and he wont know what is going on, for someone to steal him he is obviously in 'not very good hands' as nice people wouldn't do this.

Here is the link...

STOLEN Red Point Siamese | Bishops Stortford, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------

